# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > Retail Guild Recruitment >  [EU/Alliance] Player, Cutting Edge DPS or Tank looking for Conservative Guild/COmmunity.

## Notfincher

Have several Cutting Edge and Gladiator Achievments, and looking to bring these skills to a conservative Alliance Guild or Community with traditional values. Your progress does not matter, only our principles have to align.

----------

